# Hot Rod Lincoln - part two



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Part one was mistankenly put in the "members customs" thread. Sorry to clutter it up with rambling inprocess build stuff ED.

The "stinkin" was allowed to cure up a little. Last night a chassis was built on standard ride height, with NO chassis voodoo allowed on this one. 

The original Lincoln has scads of unused room in the rear fender width department. Yet still after snapping the pics for part one I went back and floated some extra width on the rear fenders. Early eyeballing indicated that more "hip" was needed to get where I wanted to go.

Ansen wheels were chosen cuz that's what was in the parts box! LOL. The fronts were dehubed and PVT AFX front tires were fitted. A pair of small brass shims keep things from rubbing on the frame rail. The rear wheels are also Ansen fronts, but only about a third of the hub was removed. The rear tires are Lo-pro Wizzard slip ons or some such thing. Standard pickups are required due to the larger front diameter wheel/tire combo, you need the bigger step to stay hooked up.

The stinken body was rough blocked with 320 and reglazed. Fender well mods where made by installing a blank beater chassis. An axle with one tire and wheel is slid through the axle holes and up against the fender. Then marked with a fine sharpie. Bulk material was hogged with the dremel 'til the mark disappeared. The radius was rough finished with my trusy sanding pencil and sticky 180.

The roof has been cut down some more and contoured a bit. The final fit and finish will have to wait as I'm still low at the forward edge of the trunk. The "A" pillars get their final shape after bonding the roof to the body. Experience has tought that ya just leave those things alone 'til the lid is solidly attached. 

The shell was again blocked. This time in 600 and relgazed. Once it's had some time to cure the seams will be repaired/scratched in and the remaining nicks and diggies will be addressed.

The stinkin looks cool skating around the track and it's starting to grow on me...finally! Thanks for playing along. :wave:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,

Looks great so far. This is one you'll have to have Joez cast for us.  Would make a nice addition for sure! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OFDave


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> Bill,
> 
> Looks great so far. This is one you'll have to have Joez cast for us.  Would make a nice addition for sure! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: OFDave



Bill,

SeeeeeEEEEE?! :thumbsup: 
I just gotta :woohoo: cast this piece!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill,

Looks like you found some well deserved time to work on one of "your" projects Bill. Lookin' good and can't wait to see it progress....yeah baby!

Bob...zilla


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I'm not thinking "Stinking"...*

I'm thinking Sweetness. :thumbsup: nd


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Somewhat OT*

Thanks guys. A few years back I passed on '47 Lincoln convertible. It belonged to a 'lil ole lady friend of my mom. It was light blue with white bricka brack. She and her husband were the original owners. Mom sorta volunteered me to take a look and see if I could get it running. It suffered from benign neglect. Shoved an 8 volt battery in the hole, took the tiny two barrell carb apart and de-gunkified it. Yanked the plugs and gave each hole a squirt er two of oil and turned it over by hand. Hit the button and away it went. That 'lil V-12 was with out a doubt the smoothest thing I'd ever "not heard". LOL! Tinkered with those darn hydraulic lift window mechanisms, then we all piled in and went out for a top down cruize around Lake Washington. Took a while to re-scuff those giant old drum brakes, but after a few miles it was like tooling around in a big puffy cloud. They asked how much? I laffed and said buy me lunch!

As staunch UW alums, they drove it in the homecoming parade. Mary's husband passed away the next spring. She offered the Lincoln to me, but I was stray dog broke at the time, and didnt have an airplane hanger to store it anyway. Dunno what happened to Mary's Lincoln, dont wanna know. That big crack in my Butt is from the repeated kickings for not just getting a bank loan and making Mary's Lincoln mine.

Wadda doofus...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Roof bondage*

Finally got the courage to bond the roof module to the body and roughed out the window shapes. Once it cured the roof curvature was given it's final shape by hand filing and a wet sand in 600.

At the same time the rear bumper holes were filled and the front grill openings were sanded to even them up. Fixed cracks both screw posts and fiddled with the rear license plate inset. 

Afterwords I floated a skim over the whole body. I can see the end now.
Next the glass will be rough cut and file fit. Not sure whether it'll have full on glass, or side windows open with inset interior. A Mustang interior looks like the likely candidate, but the gear plate rides pretty high on this rig so it'll take some serious thinning..if at all.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Beautiful! Why didn't Aurora build this?


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

lovin the Lincoln!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks VJ! 

This was one of those cars that just fell together during mock up...you know...the one that just makes ya smile... it just feels right.
The ones I always sweat about the most, cuz ya just never know if yer gonna "D'Oh!" and mess it up during finishing. LOL!




joez870 said:


> Beautiful! Why didn't Aurora build this?


Dunno Joe, I guess it was the era in which they were originally made. The original designers didnt have the plethora of customs, streetrods and one offs that we now have to pilfer from. Hindsight is easy when your 40 years down the road. Our generation has been exposed to so many crafy designers that the artform is just part of the fabric now. We now have so many wonderful things to draw from that the pioneers didnt have available to them.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Thanks VJ!
> The ones I always sweat about the most, cuz ya just never know if yer gonna "D'Oh!" and mess it up during finishing. LOL!



I know the feeling, I'm sweating over one now. I haver to keep telling myself.. "SLOW DOWN, DON'T RUSH" That's why it's always good to have a few projects going at once


----------

